# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner > Art Design >  >  Some new signatures

## Geeome

These are some signatures for various people on various forums that I have made for people. Please criticize, I can take it.











Again, feel free to criticize me. The 2 at the beginning are  newest, and the last is my favorite. All with the name "Hallowsend" I made for myself, so perhaps I'm not impartial to giving everyone sigs of the same quality as my own  :wink2:

----------


## Goldney

I think they're actually pretty good, however, your text often doesn't fit in with the picture very well, like it's an afterthought.

First picture: Poor text but good use of different pictures.
Second picture: Much better, but needs work on the placement.
Third: This is my favourite picture because the background really fits with the picture, but that text just doesn't fit in with the rest of the picture.
Four: Probably the worst of the lot. Not a particularly interesting original picture and an average background.
Five: Nice one.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

The third one is awesome. That text takes a _lot_ away from it, though.

----------


## Higurashi

Wow, all of those are really good. 

My favorites are the third, fourth, and fifth. 

Though I think the fifth should be wider, and I agree with Oneironaut about the text on the third.

----------


## Geeome

Thanks for the comments, and of all my weaknesses text and depth are my worst. Im going to by some typography books to improve that, and possibly consult from my friend who is a professional in this field.

----------


## Gas-Mask

hey hi. I also like to make signatures. A little comment. Try not to satisfy yourself just just making a background and adding it just a single and plane effect. Interfere it the most you can. Mix it, blur it, twist it, change its angle, etc, etc. Thats the recommendation I would make. And one thing more. Improve the fonts. They are very plane and boring, try to add colors that combine and add them shadows and stuff you like.

----------


## Goldney

> Thanks for the comments, and of all my weaknesses text and depth are my worst. Im going to by some typography books to improve that, and possibly consult from my friend who is a professional in this field.



Just practice and experiment. A book can only teach you so much.

----------


## ClouD

It's always about the composition, the form.

What looks best is the last one, even if less work went into it.

Text you might want to work on with placement.
If it's a sig you're creating for yourself, then there's no problems with having to conform to other people's placement requests. In centre-left or centre-right is often the best, _if_ you decide to put in text at all.

Try not to blend the picture into the effects, have the effects work for the picture, have them be a part of it. I also think there's too much negative space in most of them.

Third one is second best, I suggest creating a fire-bright-lighting sort of effect if you want to spice it up.

-
It's three AM. Lucid time.

----------

